# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  حسن الخلق وسوء الخلق بناؤهما على أربعة أركان ، ابن القيم رحمه الله

## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن القيم في "مدارج السالكين" 2 / 308 :

وحسن الخلق يقوم على أربعة أركان لا يتصور قيام ساقه إلا عليها:
الصبر والعفة والشجاعة والعدل .
فالصبر : يحمله على الاحتمال وكظم الغيظ وكف الأذى والحلم والأناة والرفق وعدم الطيش والعجلة .
والعفة : تحمله على اجتناب الرذائل والقبائح من القول والفعل وتحمله على الحياء وهو رأس كل خير وتمنعه من الفحشاء والبخلل والكذب والغيبة والنميمة .
والشجاعة : تحمله على عزة النفس وإيثار معالي الأخلاق والشيم وعلى البذل والندى الذي هو شجاعة النفس وقوتها على إخراج المحبوب ومفارقته وتحمله على كظم الغيظ والحلم فإنه بقوة نفسه وشجاعتها يمسك عنائها ويكبحها بلجامها عن النزغ والبطش كما قال : "ليس الشديد بالصرعة إنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب".
وهو حقيقة الشجاعة وهي ملكة يقتدر بها العبد على قهر خصمه. 
والعدل : يحمله على اعتدال أخلاقه وتوسطه فيها بين طرفي الإفراط والتفريط فيحمله على خلق الجود والسخاء الذي هو توسط بين الذل والقحة وعلى خلق الشجاعة الذي هو توسط بين الجبن والتهور وعلى خلق الحلم الذي هو توسط بين الغضب والمهانة وسقوط النفس . 
ومنشأ جميع الأخلاق الفاضلة من هذه الأربعة.

ومنشأ جميع الأخلاق السافلة وبناؤها على أربعة أركان : 
الجهل والظلم والشهوة والغضب.
فالجهل : يريه الحسن في صورة القبيح والقبيح في صورة الحسنن والكمال نقصا والنقص كمالا.
والظلم : يحمله على وضع الشيء في غير موضعه فيغضب في موضع الرضى ويرضى في موضع الغضب ويجهل في موضع الأناة ويبخل في موضع البذل ويبذل في موضع البخل ويحجم في موضع الإقدام ويقدم في موضع الإحجام ويلين في موضع الشدة ويشتد في موضع اللين ويتواضع في موضع العزة ويتكبر في موضع التواضع .
والشهوة : تحمله على الحرص والشح والبخل وعدم العفة والنهمة والجشع والذل والدناءات كلها.
والغضب : يحمله على الكبر والحقد والحسد والعدوان والسفه.
ويتركب من بين كل خلقين من هذه الأخلاق : أخلاق مذمومة وملاك هذه الأربعة أصلان : إفراط النفس في الضعف وإفراطها في القوة  فيتولد من إفراطها في الضعف : المهانة والبخل والخسة واللؤم والذل والحرص والشح وسفساف الأمور والأخلاق ويتولد من إفراطها في القوة : الظلم والغضب والحدة والفحش والطيش .. اهــ

----------

